# Man If I had the Ca$h



## ToolManTimTaylor (Aug 5, 2003)

A while back I helped a budd do a 5.0 conversion on a 1992 toy sr5. a few years later she rides on 40" tsl boggers uses a dana 4o up front and 60 in the rear along with a c6 trans and sports yet a bigger blower as well. Sweet rig indeed HOWEVER This truck is mint (Not a five litre but still is sweet!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6439&item=2426569575

Engine modifications:

TRD supercharger

NOS nitrous oxide system

K&N filtercharger

Edelbrock headers

Flowmaster custom exhaust

exterior modifications:

6 inch trailmaster suspension lift with SS shocks

3 inch trailmaster body lift

Armor sprayed in bed liner

Smittybilt roll bars

Smittybilt pre runner front bumper

Fey longhorn rear bumper

Dee zee tailgate protector

Dee Zee step bars

Xenon fender flares

38 inch superswamper TSL

American racing 136 wheels

Ventshades

Lund side window covers

lighting modifications:

Street glow neon lights (blue)

Headlight strobes (blue)

Windshield washer lights (blue)

Xenon headlight bulbs (blue)

Clear taillight lenses

KC daylighter lights

GTS headlight covers

interior modifications:

Clarion in dash wide screen tv

Clarion DVD player

Rockford Fosgate 400.4 amplifier

Rockford Fosgate 150.2 amplifier

Rockford Fosgate 6 inch fanatic Q's

Orion 12 inch NT2 subwoofers (custom bandpass boxes)

Lighting capaciter

sony playstation

Chrome window tint

chrome fire exstigusher

NOS T handle

MMmmm


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Thats a sweet looking toyota!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

50k plus they price of the truck

this guys out of his mind



cardoctor


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CARDOCTOR _
> *50k plus they price of the truck
> 
> this guys out of his mind
> ...


My thoughts exactly cardoctor. And its a YOTA ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Props to the guy for the hard work on it.

Jay


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

aahhhhh...it's only money !


----------

